# Philips Cinema 21:9 "commercial" wins a Cannes



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

As reported in Advertising Age:


> Tribal DDB persuaded Philips to launch an international movie theater-proportioned TV set brand with a digitally focused campaign that embodied the cinematic experience the Philips Cinema 21:9 is selling. The film jury at the Cannes Lions International Advertising Festival agreed that's the way forward by awarding "*Carousel*" the Film Grand Prix, which has traditionally gone to the world's best commercial.


Unless you're into the advertising scene the article is boring. But the link to "*Carousel*" takes you to a very persuasive presentation for the 21:9 format.

There are two threads on this subject started earlier this year. But since the award can mean more serious marketing, I thought it should be brought up again in that context. The thread under the "Movies" forum heading begun in January is Philips to Introduce 'Widescreen' Cinema TV. The thread here begun in February is Check out this new HDTV.


----------

